
Scientists are recruiting videogamers to develop a better test for tuberculosis - chapulin
http://www.wsj.com/articles/videogamers-are-recruited-to-fight-tuberculosis-and-other-ills-1462290212#:jOkrnAJNm4vE9A
======
sharemywin
Seems like anything created from one of these games shouldn't be the property
of the company offering the game unless there's some kind of compensation.

